# Removing the driver side airvent on the MK5 jetta...



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

Is there anyway to remove the old one??
the lil tab that lets you move the "vent slides" up and down, and left and right on mine broke, went to the dealer and they said that i had to order the whole thing... since it only comes as a set... which costs $31.
having said that is there anyway to remove the old one??
Can i insert a small flat head driver into the bottom of it and remove it or what??
Are there any screws?


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: Removing the driver side airvent on the MK5 jetta... (vwjetta252006)*

Don't know what this gots to do with the 2.5 motor but.
No screws just pry carefully from the side with a small flathead. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Removing the driver side airvent on the MK5 jetta... (HIBB 304)*

Thanks.. will do















and ps. i know i should've used the interior one.







next time!!
but thanks again


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Removing the driver side airvent on the MK5 jetta... (HIBB 304)*








i just looked in the interior forums.. and found this
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1960541
hopefully it will work on the mk5 as well


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: Removing the driver side airvent on the MK5 jetta... (vwjetta252006)*

Nope not the same bro. I just took mine out last night to fix it to(I gave it a UFC elbow one day) But no screws at all,pops in and out. Well at least in my rabbit it does anyways. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: Removing the driver side airvent on the MK5 jetta... (HIBB 304)*

And I fixed mine and it had the same problem as yours. You can probably savage it. GL


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Removing the driver side airvent on the MK5 jetta... (HIBB 304)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HIBB 304* »_Nope not the same bro. I just took mine out last night to fix it to(I gave it a UFC elbow one day) But no screws at all,pops in and out. Well at least in my rabbit it does anyways. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

LOL @ ufc...















man why do they break so easily???, and thanks i should get the part tomorrow 9am







)
will let you know how the surgeory goes...


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Removing the driver side airvent on the MK5 jetta... (HIBB 304)*

Removal, and installation was a breeze








just hope the other ones dont break as well







)


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: Removing the driver side airvent on the MK5 jetta... (vwjetta252006)*

Awesome...
I had to order a new one too,well new to me. Dealer wanted 51.00 A-HOLES. Mine was still messing up I have OCD about stuff like that.


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Removing the driver side airvent on the MK5 jetta... (HIBB 304)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HIBB 304* »_Awesome...
I had to order a new one too,well new to me. Dealer wanted 51.00 A-HOLES. Mine was still messing up I have OCD about stuff like that.

Yea same here they said $55 at first, then i told them... are you serious? i just want that lil knob... the guys like give me you win number... i gave it to him and hes like okie we can charge you 31and change plus tax.. 
i was like .......... mmmmmmm okie....


----------



## like_a_bullet (Aug 2, 2005)

I know this is an old thread, but do those little chrome/black "vent slider" clips just snap on? The dealer said they can't get just that little piece. Looks like I'm checking salvage yards or taking the one from the rear seat vent for now. Haha


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

like_a_bullet said:


> I know this is an old thread, but do those little chrome/black "vent slider" clips just snap on? The dealer said they can't get just that little piece. Looks like I'm checking salvage yards or taking the one from the rear seat vent for now. Haha


 not as far as i know... because of that i had to get a whole new one:facepalm: 
hope wont experience it with this one


----------

